# a little surprise



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

I usually dont post on here, usually on the cat section but thought i would share something that happened to me tonight.

I was at my friends house while our girls were at brownies and i saw something go past her french doors so i jumped up to see what it was as i thought it was a lovely coloured cat only to be confronted by a blonde ferret  you can imagine our surprise as we are in the middle of the city. one of my friends ran back in the house and shut the doors but we found the owner and i picked it up (dont worry have handled ferrets before as i used to live in the country and my friends had them as pets) and gave it back to my friends neighbour. The little monkey was just facinated with sniffing my shoes and my other friends


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How sweet..... Your lucky it didn't fancy a chew..lol


----------

